# New sub-forums and reorganization fun!



## Mike Greene (Jul 27, 2017)

One of the nice things about owning a forum is that you can add or delete whatever sub-forums you want. Of course my first idea was to make a new "Realitone Appreciation!" sub-forum, but Andre talked me out of that. For now, at least ...

Instead, we added some forums which might be a bit more helpful:

*EXS24 Subforum* - This is the sampler in Logic that a lot of people (including me) use and there seems to be enough talk about it to give it its own sub-forum. We'll still have the Kontakt Scripting forum, of course, but we deleted the GigaStudio subforum and made an "Other Samplers" forum instead. I'd also like to make a specific Falcon/UVI subforum at some point, since I'd like to support that sampler platform more. If there's enough interest, we can do that.

*PC/Mac Builders, Mods & Peripherals* - There are lots of topics about building PCs and Hackintoshes, so I think a place where it's easy to scan previous threads would be helpful. (When I say "I," I should clarify that most of these were not actually _my_ ideas. But I'll still take full credit, of course. It's good to be king!)

*Soundtrack Discussion* - Given that many of here are composers, the forum should have this. It's in the "Composition, Notation & Orchestration" section, which is also where I moved the "Members Compositions" subforum, since I think that's a better place for them.

*Off Topics - Political* - The Off Topics section is great for when you have a question that isn't necessarily about samples or composing. The problem is that many/most of us don't want to get involved in political debates, so I think a split would be good. The political section will continue to not go into the Recent Posts feed, but for the time being, the regular Off Topics will. If it starts making the Recent Topics list too cluttered, maybe we'll take it back out. I'm open to thoughts on this. (Or thoughts on any of the other topics, of course.)

*The Business* - This is a new section where we've moved the "Working in the Industry," "Composers Self Promotion" and "Members Professional Updates" subforums.

*Reviews* - We combined the compensated and non-compensated. The non-compensated section had very few threads in it, and I think most people are savvy enough to realize that reviewers almost always get free copies of the product they're reviewing (compensation), so I'm going for the cleaner look of a single sub-forum.

*Forum Complaints* - You know how sometimes a thread or a post gets deleted and then someone (or some_ones_) feels the need to post a _new_ thread about why did it get deleted? Don't post those topics in Sample Talk. Seriously, just don't. Post them in the "Forum Complaints" forum instead.

To be clear, hopefully posts hardly ever get deleted, (Most people know I'm a free speech guy, positive or negative.) And hopefully when moderating takes place, an explanation can be given. But be aware that things often have to happen very quickly (otherwise a bad situation escalates) and moderators don't always have a ton of time to write carefully worded PM's to all involved. Moderating is a very imperfect thing and I guarantee mistakes, including by me, will continue to get made. But we really are doing the best we can, so if you think you've been wronged, please post in this section so that the people who aren't interested in forum drama don't have to keep seeing a 10 page megathread in their feed.

*And on that happy note ...* It probably wasn't such a good idea to close with the "Forum Complaints" topic, so I'm adding this paragraph. There are some other changes I'll be making in the next week or two, including some more structural changes and a rewrite of the forum rules. Ooo, won't _that_ be fun!

Oh, and we did move some posts from existing sections into the new subforums where appropriate. If we missed some that you think are important enough to move, let me know. Please don't PM me, though, just post them here.


----------



## Brian2112 (Jul 27, 2017)

How about a sound design sub? Or is there one already and I am missing it?
Also I think a bash Trump needs its own sub
The rest looks great. AND I'm very much appreciating my Realitone Fingerpicker!


----------



## Ashermusic (Jul 27, 2017)

Attaboy, big fella!


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 29, 2017)

Mike Greene said:


> Of course my first idea was to make a new "Realitone Appreciation!" sub-forum, but Andre talked me out of that. For now, at least ...



I can neither confirm nor deny the existence of the information alluded to here but, hypothetically, if such conversation were to have occurred, and were Mike attempting to divert the course of common sense, well... Let's just say so far there is no indication this could...  



Mike Greene said:


> We'll still have the Kontakt Scripting forum, of course, but we deleted the GigaStudio subforum and made an "Other Samplers" forum instead.



Just for clarity's sake, if I may, the Gigastudio sub was not deleted as per its content, but it was "merged" to *OTHER PLATFORMS: Falcon/UVI, Halion, Giga.*

I love watching all this take shape. Already a solid cohesive configuration applied by a long-time member/moderator/now-owner, as well as an "industry insider." Looking forward to where this will take VI-Control!

There is so much talent here, I have a few things on my personal wishlist that I can foresee happen over time...

Well done, Mike!


----------



## playz123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Actually I think there should be a Mike Greene subforum, where Mike could entertain us often with his humorous anecdotes and cheery banter. One sometimes needs a bit of a break from discussing music related things, and if anybody can cure the blocked composer blues, Mike can!


----------

